
Building the same app for iOS and Android - johns
http://coovtech.com/posts/nearby-now-for-ios-android/
======
caller9
The only way to edit layouts in Android is in xml. No pixel perfect single
aspect ratio here. The visual layout tool is a joke and should only be used to
quickly see what it might look like on a device of various resolutions.
Emphasis on might.

The Android emulator is an embarassment though. Just horrible. The Android x86
project looks promising for a fast virtualized replacement.

------
aaronblohowiak
Important to note is that the Author had taken classes in Java previously, but
had no Objective-C experience (his primary language seems to be C#.) Spoiler:
the iOS app took 2x as long to build.

~~~
jonhendry
If I were to guess [wrongly, it turns out], I'd say grokking Interface Builder
(or whatever it's called now that it's in Xcode) might have been the issue.

IB seems to be a stumbling block, given how many Mac development newbies post
to mailing lists asking how to avoid using it to build interfaces.

Maybe because it doesn't generate code? And sometimes people have difficulty
working out how their code relates to the objects in IB, and how you connect
the two, and how the objects in a nib communicate to objects in other nibs.

Hell, I've been using IB and Objective-C since 1992, and am still figuring out
the new Xcode 4 IB.

~~~
billycoover
Xcode 4 does a nice job of pointing out objects you may have forgotten to
wire-up in IB. Prior to that, I struggled with IB. I realize now there is a
cadence to it. Declare, synthesize, wire-up, implement delegate methods.
Forget a step and your on StackOverflow face-palming.

I tried to get into iOS about 3.5 years ago. I failed miserably. IB was a big
part of that...

Trying to get two objects to line-up horizontally with the designer in
Eclipse... Well, it makes me want to punch something.

